# ThruNite TN12(2014),1050Lm,1x18650 compact light,Review+Outdoor Beamshots



## FlashLion (Feb 23, 2014)

*One more great compact,very bright flashlight is on the market. The new 2014 updated TN12 from ThruNite will give you one more flashlight to choose from when a new EDC light is needed. Compact size,Cree XM-L2 U2 LED,1050 lumen output and 5 well spaced brightness modes and no brightness step down!*



*Dimension: 143mm (Length), 25.4mm (Diameter), 82g weight (without batteries)*



*Uses 1x 18650 or 2xCR123A batteries*




*This is the first flashlight that has a pocket clip that I like and will use. It is not too stiff and will not tear my pants or backpack.
The clip has good shape and keeps the flashlight securely attached.*











*TN12 comes well packed in very nice,hard cardboard box.*



*There is a foam to keep the flashlight in place.*







*The accessories are under the foam. Lanyard,spare O-rings and very good sturdy holster.*






 

*This is my favorite type holster. It will protect the TN12 well. But I miss the velcro option for mounting.*



There is only loop for mounting to a belt, e.g.










*Unlikely for its price,ThruNite TN12 is precisely machined.No sharp edges.
Excellent anodizing.Beautiful knurling that reminds me on a Jetbeam and Klarus style precise,smooth knurling.
Black,more like gloss finish.*



*The cooling fins are required for good heat dissipation in such a powerful light. Side switch for mode selecting. 
There is an anti-roll design,but actually without the pocket clip the light can be easily rolled.*





*TN12 tail-stands sufficiently stable.*






*The side switch has round shape. There is no similar feel around it when touching and I found it quite easy to use in the dark.Actually for me this switch is the easiest to find in the dark from all flashlights I tested so far. *












 *Technical info(from manufacturer)*



*Product Introduction*
The ThruNite TN12 (2014) is the improved version of The TN12. 
Improved UI and 1050 lumen with one 18650 battery.

*Features *

- Improved UI for more lumens
- Cree XM-L2 U2 LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
- Uses one 18650 rechargeable battery or two CR123A batteries. 
- Max output:1050 lumens with XM-L2 U2
- Working voltage: 2.7V-9V
- 143mm (Length)*25.4mm (Diameter) 
- 82g weight (without batteries)
- Reverse polarity protection design to protect from improper battery installation
-Versatile mode 1050lm(90min) 800lm(1.5hour) 280lm(5hours) 20lm(74 hours) 0.3lm(1585hours)
- Aircraft-grade aluminum body
- Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
- Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating

- Smooth reflector gives perfect beam and throw. 














*Perfectly made,anodized,rectangular cut threads.* *Nothing more to want here.*




*The side switch cover is made of silicone and is easy to locate by touch.*







*Battery tube with good thickness.*




*The tail switch is easy to access and use. Forward clicky with momentry ON option.*



*Great care to detail.*




*The UI is simple and doesn't require time to get used to it.*
5 brightness modes 1050lm(90min), 800lm(1.5hour), 280lm(5hours), 20lm(74 hours), 0.3lm(1585hours) + hidden Strobe.
Turning ON/OFF by the tail switch. Half press for momentary.
Electronic(push button) switch for mode selecting. Short click to select brightness,press and hold to activate Strobe mode.
Instant(quick) memory for the last used mode(excluding Srobe).

I really like that this flashlight unlike most new flashlights has Ultra Low mode,which could be very useful sometimes. :thumbsup:

All modes are current controlled.No sign of PWM.

The Strobe is the best I’ve ever seen! Great for self defense,but be careful because you might start seeing triple too. It does not change its frequency like the strobe in TN32/35.

This is a runtime graph showing the brightness curve through the time.
Battery Keeppower 3400.
U start 4,2V
U end 2,7V
Highest mode. 8cm cooling fan used.




As you can see,there was no step down to a lower output(to protect from overheating) after a few minutes as usual for most flashlights,big or small.
This gives you some more freedom and does not engage you to use 45% of the full brightness after just a few minutes.
You have the full power as long as the battery can hold it. The flashlight has thermal protection and will decrease the output if needed,but if you feel it too hot you can switch to a lower mode to extend the life of the LED and all electronic components.

From the graph we can see some great numbers. 94% brightness after 10 minutes. 80% after 30 minutes. 62% after 60minutes...
The flashlight has a low voltage warning feature and when the battery is depleted,the light will flash two times every 10 seconds.

*The Turbo and High mode have only about 15% difference which sometimes is not visible.*





*ThruNite TN12(2014) is equipped with powerful and high efficient Cree XM-L2 U2 LED.*
*Aluminum smooth reflector,toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating.*












*The light from the LED used in TN12 gives clean cool white beam,without greenish or bluish tint.My sample has a cool white LED.
A neutral white version is also available!
I like this light more than the light from the PD35.*




*The beam is flood,similar to the PD35's beam, which is normal for a small head flashlight.*
*The hotspot is a little bit smaller.*

*Beam shots*

*ThruNite TN12 Turbo-High-Mid-Low* (Ultra Low is not visible on a photo)
*1 meter, 1/20sec*



















*1/250sec*













*5 meters, 1/6sec*




















*5 meters, 1/50sec*













*ThruNite TN12 has tighter hotspot than Fenix PD35,but according to my lumen measurements the PD35 still pulls out more lumens.
*




*Outdoor Beam shots*
*Click on the pictures to see them full size.*:thumbsup:

















*Beams aimed toward the base of the trees.*
















*Beams aimed at the corona of the trees.*




















































*Fenix PD35 has a better grip due to its shape(especially with removed pocket clip) and type of knurling.*








*ThruNite TN12 is defenitely a great flashlight. It is very bright and with the Ultra Low mode and no unwanted brightness step down TN12 became my new 1x18650 compact/EDC favourite.
I like that the light from the LED has no greenish tint,and the beam is just what it should be for normal,EDC use.

What I think could be improved? The knurling is just amazing,but it doesn't give the same stable grip as the knurling used in the other ThruNite lights.
The difference between Turbo and High mode is not so visible,especially with not fully charged battery. 

Having in mind the price and the advantages over its competitors,ThruNite TN12 is a great choice for powerful and compact 1X18650 light.*










*Thanks for reading!*


TN12 provided by ThruNite for review.


----------



## TheVat26 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

Fantastic review. Do you do this for a living? Damn good photos, descriptors, graph, and you discuss the finite details we all look for on here!


----------



## LedTed (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*



TheVat26 said:


> Fantastic review. Do you do this for a living? Damn good photos, descriptors, graph, and you discuss the finite details we all look for on here!



I have to agree with everything here, bravo.

I'd also like to add my own observation. That packaging sure looks like the same box used for the NC D11 V.2 MKIII; with different stickers.


----------



## GTRmiami (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

If it doesn't step down from the 1050 mode, couldn't that damage the light if it's run on high for too long?


----------



## tgil (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

From the output graph, it looks like it only output 1050 lm when the battery is fully charged. So as the battery drains, the light gets dimmer. Maybe someone can confirm this or correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## rayman (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

Got the old version of this light and indeed really like it. The upgrade to a side-switch seems like a good idea .

rayman


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*



GTRmiami said:


> If it doesn't step down from the 1050 mode, couldn't that damage the light if it's run on high for too long?


Depending on the ambient temperature,if you feel the flashlight too hot and it does not step down,it's better to switch to the lower mode,which is also quite bright.This will extend the life of the LED and electronic components.


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*



TheVat26 said:


> Fantastic review. Do you do this for a living? Damn good photos, descriptors, graph, and you discuss the finite details we all look for on here!


Thanks. I just give all that I can in my reviews.


----------



## 18650 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

Does anyone have any idea what CCT the neutral version is? I can't find that anywhere.


----------



## GTRmiami (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

hrmm...if I hadn't just bought a Nitecore P12 I think I would have gotten this one instead. Maybe when I get my tax refund I'll pick one up anyway.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

I'm confused: Turbo time is listed as 90 minutes... and 800 lumens for 1.5 hours...


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*



martinaee said:


> I'm confused: Turbo time is listed as 90 minutes... and 800 lumens for 1.5 hours...


Yes  I copy/paste it from their website as it is posted there. I add this info just to show you what is described from manufacturer.


----------



## Javora (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12(2014),1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

So the light has to be on before it enters strobe mode? I was hoping that wasn't the case, this looks like a really nice light. But then I like the idea of being able to turn on the light directly to strobe mode.


----------



## viperxp (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12(2014),1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

Thank you for a great review. One thing I did not like is the sentence " *Comparing the price with its competitors,you can't find a better compact and powerful light.* " . It cannot be true, as everyone like different things about flashlights and by definition "best" is not achievable. So ... the review seems biased, maybe because the light was provided by ThruNite ?


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12(2014),1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*



viperxp said:


> Thank you for a great review. One thing I did not like is the sentence " *Comparing the price with its competitors,you can't find a better compact and powerful light.* " . It cannot be true, as everyone like different things about flashlights and by definition "best" is not achievable. So ... the review seems biased, maybe because the light was provided by ThruNite ?


Wow. One reviewer criticizes other reviewer.That's not correct. :thinking: Thanks for sharing what my review seems to you.Actually your opinion of me is quite wrong.

Actually I didn't write it clearly enough and you didn't understand what I mean. You can ask me what I mean before making wrong conclusions for people that you don't know.
I think I wrote everything that should be written pros and cons in my opinion and If you know what you like and expect from a light,you don't need my conclusion to decide is this flashlight good for you.

Cheers


----------



## viperxp (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12(2014),1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*



FlashLion said:


> Wow. One reviewer criticizes other reviewer.That's not gentlemanly. :thinking: I've never expected this when putting all the effort in a review.
> If you look at my profile,you will see that I have reviews for many other brands.I don't care who will give me or not a flashlight for review. If the light is good I will not hide it.
> TN12 is a great choice in its price range. As you know all other lights step down to 45% of the max output after just a few minutes,no matter it's needed or not.Who likes this. They don't give you a choice to use it as you'd like.



Please don't take it personally I understand very well the effort you put to prepare such a detailed and beautiful review. But.. You don't like stepdown, I absolutely don't like it and don't know who likes is but flashlight that has high lumen count without stepdown cannot just be called the best. Personally I don't think an ideal flashlight exists, at any price range. The TN12 does not have SS bezel, and this thing alone will be a major turn off for some.
Peace man  

Could you please add lumen/runtime graphs for other than max mode?


----------



## D6859 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12(2014),1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

Thank you for the great review FlashLion! 

I'm considering ordering this flashlight as my first 18650 powered EDC. Unfortunately, I have to order it abroad so I would like to know if anyone has had any problem with the light. I don't want to find out that the light isn't working right and I have to return it as happened with my Eagletac, which I considered quality manufacturer. So, can I trust ThruNite? 

(I actually have two Thrunite Ti's and they seem well made, but I've read some report of some Ti's waterproofness failing.)


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12(2014),1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

ThruNite are good quality lights. TN12(2014) is a new flashlight and still doesn't have much feedback.I have it from about two weeks.


----------



## D6859 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12(2014),1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

That's what I thought also. Maybe I'll wait a little... this weekend at least  

Thank you for quick reply!


----------



## Andrey_Nikolov (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12(2014),1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*

Another great review from FlashLion! Thank You!!!


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 1, 2014)

Outdoor beamshots added .


----------



## Bass (Mar 2, 2014)

Great review! Fantastic photography as to be expected from you :twothumbs

Nice to see you in the reviews sections. Thanks for all your work.


----------



## D6859 (Mar 2, 2014)

45 euros (that's about 61$ :/ ) and it's brought to me in a week from Germany (Amazon) or ~37 euros and it's brough to me from China in 2-4 weeks (eBay). Should I wait and save the few euros? Or should I wait one week and wait for other reviews and then order it from Amazon? Can't wait :O 

Offtopic, but would you recommend Keeppower batteries? I am about to order two 3600 mAh Keeppower li-ions and Xtar WP 2 II charger. Darn, they'll cost more than the flashlight itself


----------



## Bass (Mar 2, 2014)

KeepPower batteries are highly rated, they are an OEM manufacturer using Panasonic cells.

Check out HKJ's review here:http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Keeppower%2018650%203400mAh%20%28Black%29%20UK.html


----------



## RBWNY (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*



martinaee said:


> I'm confused: Turbo time is listed as 90 minutes... and 800 lumens for 1.5 hours...



I was thinking the same thing :thinking:. Fantastic review though! Love the multiple outdoor shots. In fact, I liked it so much, I just ordered one from Amazon --- for $45!! Nice price! Looking forward to posting my own review for YouTube. :naughty:


----------



## D6859 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN12, 1050Lm,1x18650 compact light*



martinaee said:


> I'm confused: Turbo time is listed as 90 minutes... and 800 lumens for 1.5 hours...


I think if you look the runtime graph of 800 lumen output it's regulated and the area under the curve is same as (or close to) the area of unregulated 1050 lm output. You can consider this area as the energy taken from the battery. The more lumens, the more lost in internal resistance, led heating and so on... So the area in 1050 lm case might be smaller, but remember, ANSI standard yelds that the timer stops when 10% of the initial output is reached. So using unregulated 1050 lm mode you still have a 'tail' of energy in the battery that is not counted. So basically it's same energy used two different ways, I'd say. But it's funny that they put it out in both minutes and hours. Sorry. I'm a mathematician.


----------



## inetdog (Mar 4, 2014)

Some of my best friends are mathematicians.


----------



## RBWNY (Mar 6, 2014)

Just got the TN12 yesterday. And I made a few observations. Now, I don't have a way of measuring lumens, but the brightness on turbo depends upon the batteries used. Initially, I put in a 18650 that was already being used in a Klarus light I have. With that, high and turbo were the same. That cell was not depleted much, so then I tried a completely charged 18650. Ahh- turbo gets a bit of a boost! Then I tried two 16340's...ahhh! turbo gets a bit of a 'bigger' boost!! :thumbsup: So...a higher voltage will make a difference with this light! But guess what happened next............. When the two AW RCR's were in there and the light had been on turbo for a minute or so........it shut off. I clicked it off and on again, (back on turbo). Left it for a minute...and again, it shut off~! :thinking: Did a third run with the RCR cells, and this time I timed it. At about .50 the light started flickering...for about 10 seconds. Then just after 1 minute it shut off again. Tested the cells, and both were at 3.8v. Then I wanted to see if it would accept a 18350, which it did. Did the same timed test again with both 18350's and a 18650. After running for almost 90 seconds, on turbo, it was getting warm...but was still on. 

What could possibly be the issue with the RCR's?? -- because when I tried them the first time, they were both a full voltage. I DIDN'T try any CR123's in it...but my guess would be that it would have no issues with those. What I also noticed is battery rattle when using 2 cells. :sigh: So, take your pick. Turbo isn't quite as bright with 1 cell. Turbo is brighter with 2 cells, but 2 cells rattle like a baby's toy! 

I like the light though. It's got a great firefly mode...although the jump between low and medium is a bit of a hike. When compared to the Klarus ST11, the TN12's hotspot is somewhat larger, so with both of them on their highest mode, they look roughly the same...even though the TN12 has more lumens.


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 8, 2014)

Bass said:


> Great review! Fantastic photography as to be expected from you :twothumbs
> 
> Nice to see you in the reviews sections. Thanks for all your work.


Thanks Bass
You're welcome!


Thanks RBWNY for the great post.:thumbsup:
I don't know what could cause the shut off.Probably this is the thermal protection.Even the flashlight is not hot outside,the driver might be hot.
Might be also the battery protection circuit,depending on the batteries.
ST11 has a bigger head(reflector) that makes about the same throw,but I measured it ~700Lm.

Edit.
Tested my TN12 with two Keeppower 16340 batteries. For 2 minutes without cooling,no shut off. The light is brighter,but heats up very quickly. The highest voltage affects the lowest mode on my flashlight and it starts with something like pre-flash. The current draw with this batteries is less than 2Amp.


----------



## RBWNY (Mar 11, 2014)

FlashLion said:


> Tested my TN12 with two Keeppower 16340 batteries. For 2 minutes without cooling,no shut off. The light is brighter,but heats up very quickly.



Yes, according to other tests/reviews it may depend on the batteries used. And if all cells are indicative of the 18650 I tested, Turbo mode may be useless once the voltage begins to drop.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry guys and girls but what do you mean by step down


----------



## mcorp (Mar 11, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> Sorry guys and girls but what do you mean by step down



Stepdown is the drop in light output for example from 1050 lumen to perhaps 600 lumen for a timed stepdown (usually it's around 3 minutes). 
However for the TN12 as the op mentioned, there is no timed stepdown so no drop in lumen is observed


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Mar 15, 2014)

Can you override p35 stepdown 3 or 4 times consecutively without the light getting too hot in your hand outdoors ?


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 16, 2014)

GehenSienachlinks said:


> Can you override p35 stepdown 3 or 4 times consecutively without the light getting too hot in your hand outdoors ?


I will test it. 
Both lights PD35 and TN12 are similar and I think the result will be the same. The head will be hot. The body will act as a good hand warmer in the cold weather
I don't recommend holding this lights on the Highest level for too long(more than 20min) without good cooling or cold weather,not because the LED will be hot,but because the heat may also reach the battery. It's good not to heat too much Li-Ion batteries.


----------



## D6859 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just noticed the gifs comparing the lights. Awesome! According to Amazon, my light should have come already, but I think they don't deliver during the weekends. I hope that the batteries I ordered come at the same time too  

It seems (see Selfbuilt's review) that the light has similar runtime graphs at both 1050 and 800 lm level. So what I meantioned about light might be current controlled at 800 lm isn't quite true. But the part about areas seem to apply.

Does anyone else have problem trying to reply to threads here? I have to click first 'quick reply' and then 'go advanced'. Other options just give me a rolling icon but nothing happens.


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 19, 2014)

FlashLion said:


> I will test it.
> Both lights PD35 and TN12 are similar and I think the result will be the same. The head will be hot. The body will act as a good hand warmer in the cold weather
> I don't recommend holding this lights on the Highest level for too long(more than 20min) without good cooling or cold weather,not because the LED will be hot,but because the heat may also reach the battery. It's good not to heat too much Li-Ion batteries.


I did a test with keeping the PD35 continuous on Turbo for about 15 min. The head gets hot after the first 5 min despite the small cooling fan that I used. After the test the battery was not warm yet. It is recommended to let the flashlight stay for about a minute on the level after step down to decrease a little bit the temperature before returning to Turbo.
The brightness after the second step down was about 5% more than the brightness after first step down (both after Turbo).


----------



## Gloh (Mar 21, 2014)

Great review Flashlion!

I like the TN12 for its range of options but the I am most put off by its batteries. It'll be my first torch and I don't have any 18650s.

Do you think it's appropriate to purchase and use CR123s instead as they are cheaper and any downsides to them in comparison? 

And is the TN12 pocketable you reckon?


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 21, 2014)

Gloh said:


> Great review Flashlion!
> 
> I like the TN12 for its range of options but the I am most put off by its batteries. It'll be my first torch and I don't have any 18650s.
> 
> ...


Hello Gloh
TN12 is lightweight and slim,it is good pocketable light imo.The pocket clip is very well made.

I recommend you to buy a good protected 18650 battery-any of the well known brands(Keeppower,Eagletac,etc.)you can check for more recommendations in the batteries section of the forum. These batteries really worth it,because of their high capacity and about 500 cycles charging-discharging.This will save you a lot of money. You will need also a good charger. I use Nitecore I4(version for 4 batteries,there is also version for 2 batteries,called I2).
On two CR123 batteries the TN12 will be a little brighter and the output will be more constant,but most CR123 batteries are not made for such a high drain devices and running the light on max output might be a problem for them. If you will use it mostly on the lower modes this will not be a problem.
Let me know if I can help with something more.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gloh (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply mate.
So it is worth spending that bit more for the 18650s? 

Have you tried any of the Archer range from Thrunite. They only emit around 200 odd lumens in comparison and the sizes vary. They take AA too. 
The AA makes it cheaper but run times drop significantly. 
Thoughts?


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes it is worth.
I use also pink protected Sanyo 18650 batteries.They are one of the best cells and a little bit cheaper.
The 18650 powered flashlights will give you much more lumen output,of course important is how you would like to use the light and what brightness you prefer.


----------



## Gloh (Mar 21, 2014)

FlashLion said:


> Yes it is worth.
> I use also pink protected Sanyo 18650 batteries.They are one of the best cells and a little bit cheaper.
> The 18650 powered flashlights will give you much more lumen output,of course important is how you would like to use the light and what brightness you prefer.



Thanks. I can get them for around $20 for two off eBay. Does that sound about right? However they aren't protected?
Is it the same case with yours?


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 21, 2014)

Gloh said:


> Thanks. I can get them for around $20 for two off eBay. Does that sound about right? However they aren't protected?
> Is it the same case with yours?


All of my batteries are protected.If you are new to Li-Ion batteries it is recommended to get protected batteries.
I bought some from ebay some from other website,but from the same seller.I bought them a time ago,they were much cheaper.


----------



## D6859 (Mar 21, 2014)

To use this flashlight I bought two Keeppower 3400's and Xtar SP1 charger. I think it's worth it as I can use the charger (with one 18650) to charge my cell phone. I also like that I can use the flashlight at 280 lm level for many hours hours instead of recharging or changing my AA batteries after every 2 hours of use. I came home from work earlier this night and the street light were turned off. I found TN12 really good for my main purpose as a bike light (at 280 lm level), and I'll keep EDCing it from now on. All I wish is better knurling. Using the light wearing mittens or woollen gloves (yes, it's still winter here and during the summer I don't actually need flashlights feels too slippery. And I wish the pocket clip was reversable. Anyway, this is myt first light using 18650 battery and it will replace my Olight S15 as EDC. Btw, the light seems to heat up quite much even at 280 lm level. I was riding home one night and it was snowing (about -1 to -3 to Celsius). The snow that got stuck to the lens melted and I got weird looking vibration in the lighted area. Never happened with the S15 (but I'm not sure if i've used it at 300lm level in a blizzard).


----------



## Gloh (Mar 21, 2014)

D6859 said:


> the light seems to heat up quite much even at 280 lm level. I was riding home one night and it was snowing (about -1 to -3 to Celsius). The snow that got stuck to the lens melted and I got weird looking vibration in the lighted area. Never happened with the S15 (but I'm not sure if i've used it at 300lm level in a blizzard).



Hey D6859.
When you say it heats up, is it a substantial amount where it feels like you shouldn't keep it on that setting or is it just an expected temperature at that level?


----------



## grant_lee (Mar 22, 2014)

A little off topic : what's your backpack ?


----------



## soul347 (Mar 23, 2014)

Gloh said:


> Great review Flashlion!
> 
> I like the TN12 for its range of options but the I am most put off by its batteries. It'll be my first torch and I don't have any 18650s.
> 
> ...



I'm also new, but I realize the absolute need to get the 18650's. If you plan to enter the flashlight world, you're definitely going to want to get them. Most decent flashlights out there do not use standard AA, AAA, etc. They seem pricey, but considering how many times you can recharge them you'll definitely get your money back.


----------



## Blue Steel (Mar 23, 2014)

soul347 said:


> Most decent flashlights out there do not use standard AA, AAA, etc.


That depends on what you mean by "decent." Many people have AA, or AAA lights that use rechargeable NiMH batteries and are able to do most tasks without having a problem.


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 23, 2014)

grant_lee said:


> A little off topic : what's your backpack ?


It is a no name backpack from ebay. Probably a copy of Maxpedition Falcon 2,which is hard to buy here.


----------



## BronzeLincolns (Mar 24, 2014)

bright light, the price is right, and i like the various modes. 

after using the UC40UE i just bought i now really don't like the back switch setup. it also seems the 1050 lumen and 800 are practically the same brightness. maybe thats why both modes are listed for an hour and a half of runtime.


----------



## The Burgh (Mar 24, 2014)

If you all don't mind, I'm going to reverse this thread a bit and ask a question several of us were posing:

Has anyone been successful in finding, buying and confirming a NEUTRAL TINT TN12? If so, what vendor?


----------



## D6859 (Mar 25, 2014)

Gloh: Excuse my English, I think I chose my words wrong. The point was that even when riding a bike in below 0 Celsius (you can consider it a good ventilation) the light puts out so much fotons and the body conducts so much heat it can melt snow that has hit the lens. Actually the body doesn't feel hot. I think it's just over 0 C so that the melting can happen and most of it is caused by the fotons that are put out. I just noticed a drop of water in the lens for the first time. My Olight T25 wasn't powerful enough to melt the snow and I think I haven't used my S15 in such a snowy conditions.I think you can use the light at 280 lm level without worrying (e. g. pass out while using it as nightlight and wake up next morning to cheer that you house didn't burn after all  ). Sorry it took so long to answer.


----------



## Gloh (Mar 26, 2014)

Hahaha I laughed at the last bit. That's very comforting to know that it won't burn my house down (not including batteries). I ordered one the other day so now I'm just waiting for it in the mail! Thanks for the reply and reassurance. I'm sure it'll be a top light that'll last me a while!


----------



## Javora (Mar 27, 2014)

The Burgh said:


> If you all don't mind, I'm going to reverse this thread a bit and ask a question several of us were posing:
> 
> Has anyone been successful in finding, buying and confirming a NEUTRAL TINT TN12? If so, what vendor?



I haven't been able to find TN12 at all regardless of tint (same for the Archer 1C BTW) and I'm starting to wonder if ThruNite is having production issues.


----------



## D6859 (Mar 27, 2014)

I can find in ebay but for... wait what 112 euros?


----------



## Gloh (Mar 27, 2014)

I just got one off eBay for ~$50 AUD. Haven't tested it yet as batteries haven't come in 
But when it does I will try write a review on it. Pretty stoked about it. Fits perfectly in my pockets. I love it already and yet I haven't even turned it on.


----------



## D6859 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gloh: Addition to my previous answer. I accidentelly left the light on at 800 lm level in room temperature for ~10 minutes. It got so hot I coldn't couldn't hold it wrapping my fingers around the part that has mode button. I then gave it a cooling shower and the light seems to work ok. 800 lm is a lot, but I didn't know a LED can get SO hot!


----------



## Gloh (Mar 28, 2014)

D6859 said:


> Gloh: Addition to my previous answer. I accidentelly left the light on at 800 lm level in room temperature for ~10 minutes. It got so hot I coldn't couldn't hold it wrapping my fingers around the part that has mode button. I then gave it a cooling shower and the light seems to work ok. 800 lm is a lot, but I didn't know a LED can get SO hot!



I imagine that leaving any torch on at 800lumens would make it quite hot.

Is this kind of hear expected/normal for lights of different brands similar to this model? I don't feel like it is a design flaw rather than just the nature of the led.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Mar 28, 2014)

Does this have some kind of low voltage indicator


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the review Flashlion!

While the highest mode of 1050lm is direct drive I would like to see how the 800lm mode graph looks like. Is that regulated or more stable?


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 28, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> Does this have some kind of low voltage indicator


There is a low voltage warning.When the battery is depleted,the light will flash two times every ~10 seconds. You can see some of this flashes on the runtime graph and when they start.




Swedpat said:


> Thanks for the review Flashlion!
> 
> While the highest mode of 1050lm is direct drive I would like to see how the 800lm mode graph looks like. Is that regulated or more stable?


Thanks for reading my review! I will take a graph when possible and will compare the modes.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Mar 30, 2014)

How does the beam on this compare to the ThruNite TN11S. I know the TN11S has a wider diameter lens front but slightly lower lumens and the TN12 has slightly higher Lumens but smaller diameter front. So out of the two how does the beam throw compare.


----------



## touge (Mar 31, 2014)

Just received my TN12 '14 and I am very impressed. Very nice beam with nice taper. Wider and more floody than I thought it would. Throw is very good also for the size of this light and I liked the fit and finish.


----------



## Blue Steel (Mar 31, 2014)

Is this light no longer being sold? I cannot find it anywhere (atleast for anything less than $70-90). It has even disappeared off of the Thrunite website.


----------



## FlashLion (Apr 1, 2014)

Albinoni1967 said:


> How does the beam on this compare to the ThruNite TN11S. I know the TN11S has a wider diameter lens front but slightly lower lumens and the TN12 has slightly higher Lumens but smaller diameter front. So out of the two how does the beam throw compare.


I don't have the TN11S and can't comment the beam difference. Hope someone who owns both flashlights will do it.



Blue Steel said:


> Is this light no longer being sold? I cannot find it anywhere (atleast for anything less than $70-90). It has even disappeared off of the Thrunite website.


ThruNite say that the TN12 will be available again soon. 
This higher prices seem to me like a mistake.:shrug:


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 1, 2014)

FlashLion said:


> ThruNite say that the TN12 will be available again soon.
> This higher prices look to me like mistake.:shrug:


Thank you. I recently got an email from them confirming the same. The price around the net is quite astonishing, frankly. I think the price jack on other sites is because Thrunite doesn't have them in stock at the moment, so the supply and demand is now higher.


----------



## FlashLion (Apr 2, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks for the review Flashlion!
> 
> While the highest mode of 1050lm is direct drive I would like to see how the 800lm mode graph looks like. Is that regulated or more stable?


Here is the High mode graph. :thumbsup:
A small(8cm) cooling fan was used.
Battery Keeppower 3400 (but not the same used in the first test)
Ustart=4.2V
Uend=2.75V


----------



## Gloh (Apr 3, 2014)

I just tested my TN12 (2014) out and it is incredible. I never expected it to be this bright. It lights up my entire backyard (which is quite long) and has me hooked on torches.

I noticed that the very first thread (the one that is unanodized on the top) of the clicky-end is getting its anodized parts scratched slightly. Is this normal or should I lubricate the threads more than they already are (from the factory)?


----------



## FlashLion (Apr 3, 2014)

Gloh said:


> I just tested my TN12 (2014) out and it is incredible. I never expected it to be this bright. It lights up my entire backyard (which is quite long) and has me hooked on torches.
> 
> I noticed that the very first thread (the one that is unanodized on the top) of the clicky-end is getting its anodized parts scratched slightly. Is this normal or should I lubricate the threads more than they already are (from the factory)?


Glad you like the flashlight.:thumbsup:
If screwing the tailcap is not smooth,you can lubricate the threads,but usually lubricating anodized threads is not needed.They should resist some friction.


----------



## D6859 (Apr 7, 2014)

FlashLion said:


> Here is the High mode graph. :thumbsup:
> A small(8cm) cooling fan was used.
> Battery Keeppower 3400 (but not the same used in the first test)
> Ustart=4.2V
> Uend=2.75V



Thank you for the graphs!  Regulated ~800 lm output for over 35 minutes is pretty impressive!


----------



## Wiggle (Apr 8, 2014)

Interesting,it seems to produce noticeably more lumen-hours in turbo than in high.


----------



## domingez (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, anyone knows when the tn12 will be available again on the aliexpress?


----------



## jimsmith1370 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, what a review! I'm ordering one of these based solely on this review. Great pictures, too! Keep up the great work.


----------



## ven (Apr 29, 2014)

Missed this,awesome review as always flashlion:thumbsup:,astonishing pics............it just can not look that good in real life,i could grab it out of the monitor :laughing:

This looks a fantastic light,excellent value too(soon as prices come down again as noticed myself they have jumped up a but)
I noticed the side button looks very much like the newer ea4 button...........wonder if the same(dont mean ballooning issue of old ea4) but same material,same manufacturer.

Regards ven


----------



## FlashLion (Apr 30, 2014)

jimsmith1370 said:


> Wow, what a review! I'm ordering one of these based solely on this review. Great pictures, too! Keep up the great work.


Thank you. I am glad that my review is helpful.
Enjoy your new flashlight and :welcome:



ven said:


> Missed this,awesome review as always flashlion:thumbsup:,astonishing pics............it just can not look that good in real life,i could grab it out of the monitor :laughing:
> 
> This looks a fantastic light,excellent value too(soon as prices come down again as noticed myself they have jumped up a but)
> I noticed the side button looks very much like the newer ea4 button...........wonder if the same(dont mean ballooning issue of old ea4) but same material,same manufacturer.
> ...


Thanks ven  Glad you like my work.
I don't have the EA4 to compare.After the runtime test without external cooling,the TN12 was hot and there was no any difference in the shape of the button.I doubt it will suffer from ballooning.


----------



## cagenuts (May 1, 2014)

jimsmith1370 said:


> Wow, what a review! I'm ordering one of these based solely on this review. Great pictures, too! Keep up the great work.



Exactly what I did. Fantastic review.


----------



## Cinder (May 10, 2014)

Just got my TN12 (2014) and just in time for a power outage that lasted until 4am. Inside my room there was hardly any difference between the Tk22's 650 lumens and the TN12's 1050 lumens, but I guess that's because I was blinded by their brightness.

Took it outdoors at night and compared the TN12 to the TK22 and there's only a small difference between my TK22's 650 lumens and TN12's 1050 lumens. In fact, my TK22 seemed a tiny bit brighter when testing it by shining both lights at objects more than 150 feet away, but I'm sure that's because of the deeper and larger reflector of the TK22. I don't doubt there are more lumens coming out of the TN12, but to the human eye, the larger / deeper reflector makes the TK22 appear slightly brighter when shining it at a distance - pretty sure that's because there's more focused light coming from the TK22.

Having 300+ more lumens than the TK22, I was hoping the TN12 was at least 20% brighter, but it feels more like 5%. I can't complain though, considering the difference in size between the TK22 and TN12's reflectors. I'd imagine I'd see that 20% brightness difference (or even more) if both lights had the same reflectors.

All that being said, I do not regret getting this light. The TN12 is smaller than the TK22, meaning not only is it smaller and easier to EDC, it's slightly brighter! All that power in such a small light! While I was hoping for the 300+ lumen difference to be more noticeable, I still can't complain because despite the TK22's larger and deeper reflector, these lights' brightness and throw are nearly identical when used outdoors. 

See the size difference for yourself:


----------



## dc38 (May 10, 2014)

Cinder said:


> Just got my TN12 (2014) and just in time for a power outage that lasted until 4am. Inside my room there was hardly any difference between the Tk22's 650 lumens and the TN12's 1050 lumens, but I guess that's because I was blinded by their brightness.
> 
> Took it outdoors at night and compared the TN12 to the TK22 and there's only a small difference between my TK22's 650 lumens and TN12's 1050 lumens. In fact, my TK22 seemed a tiny bit brighter when testing it by shining both lights at objects more than 150 feet away, but I'm sure that's because of the deeper and larger reflector of the TK22. I don't doubt there are more lumens coming out of the TN12, but to the human eye, the larger / deeper reflector makes the TK22 appear slightly brighter when shining it at a distance - pretty sure that's because there's more focused light coming from the TK22.
> 
> ...


what cell/cells areyou using? when using 2 kinoko imr 16340, I get a turbo with a ceiling bounce greater than that of a tk41 800 lm


----------



## Cinder (May 11, 2014)

dc38 said:


> what cell/cells areyou using? when using 2 kinoko imr 16340, I get a turbo with a ceiling bounce greater than that of a tk41 800 lm



I use 2 titanium innovation cr123 cells. Indoors the TN12 is brighter than the TK22, I think it's just outdoors when trying to focus on something far away the TK22 seems brighter, and I know that's because of more focused light coming from the TK22 reflector.


----------



## LILLARD (Jan 31, 2015)

Do you happen to know what the voltage of 2-CR123A's is when the low voltage flash alert is activated, like how much percent remaining or how many volts? I know that 2.7 is the lowest working voltage, and depending on how fresh the batteries are when first using anywhere between 6 and 6.4 or so. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

